# remote for onkyo 818



## rselby (Feb 8, 2012)

is there any other onkyo avr's that has a back lit remote that I can buy, and use on my 818, like from a higher model or something......or something better than the original one


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would get a harmony remote and use it. They are simple to program and function really well.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I would get a *harmony remote* and use it. They are simple to program and function really well.


This +1


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I would get a harmony remote and use it. They are simple to program and function really well.


As long as your kid doesn't spill coke on it. 
Other than that they are great.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd recommend a Harmony remote as well.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Harmony all the way.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Another vote for Harmony. I have the One and it's great.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

You can use an iPhone with the Onkyo app, that works great and is free


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

dougc said:


> You can use an iPhone with the Onkyo app, that works great and is free


You also have it for Android .


----------

